# Best Bettas you've ever seen! (from aquabid)



## Bettabubble3

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1259214580 

Hes amazing!!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1259253615


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1259408867

i love the red on hiM!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1259073013

he is just cool


http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1259073014

love green








Now post somee from aquabid that you think are the coolest.


----------



## CodeRed

This is my favorite. The most beautiful betta I've ever seen :3


----------



## MidnightAngel

View attachment 5823

View attachment 5824


hehehe I loved these two females so much I bought them! haha They should get here by Weds next week :-D so excited!!!

But I love the gold, I think she looks like somebody dipped her in a bucket of gold paint :-D


----------



## doggyhog

Drum roll Please.....









I actually have a whole folder on my computer for Aquabid bettas that I want! LOL


----------



## ninjafish

These are beautiful! I also saw an orange and black one once..I wanted him even more than these!

















































*







*


----------



## dramaqueen

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "drool, drool"


----------



## MidnightAngel

lol they're all beautiful..I wish I was super rich and had a huge house!
The second one you posted drama looks like a koi! Its so wierd looking lol


----------



## AlexXx

midnight angel! i wanted those two SO BAD! omg hahah soooooooo lucky u get them!


----------



## MidnightAngel

hehe thanks  I plan on breeding them in january, if all works well I'm up for trying to mail one if you want


----------



## ChristinaRoss

im up for that midnightangel lol


----------



## Bettabubble3

wow those are so nice how bout this one 









AHHH AMAZING!!


----------



## MidnightAngel

ok christina  When I do breed them I'll keep you guys posted and have lots of pics so you can pick yours  I keep debating which one first, whether the two cts or the halfmoon with my double tail lol


----------



## k stiles

I don't care, I swear they will be pretty!!!


----------



## AlexXx

Midnight, thank you! I would love a gold female or a purple/black female, for when i start my larger sorority. 

I also will be diving into breeding in the summer, so i will happily send you a pair or whatever youd like


----------



## MidnightAngel

hehe cause I soooo need more fishies!!!! hehehe I swear my fiance thinks I'm crazy with what I already have!!! But I want more!!! I want a big sorority someday so maybe I'll take you up on that offer Alex, for a couple females


----------



## Bettabubble3

okay its called messaging back and forth. HAHAHA Just kidding.


----------



## MidnightAngel

check out this boy:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1259256006

I love those fins!!!!!! absolutely amazing!


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, man, is he gorgeous!!! "drool drool!"


----------



## k stiles

oh wow is that cindy lou that bid on it?


----------



## MidnightAngel

that's what i was wondering  lol if so, hope she gets him


----------



## Elaina

WANT
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1259339954


----------



## dramaqueen

Pretty!!!


----------



## ninjafish

Wow how pretty! I really want an orange and black betta but I only saw one on Aquabid and it was a few weeks ago..


----------



## doggyhog

ninjafish said:


> These are beautiful! I also saw an orange and black one once..I wanted him even more than these!


This one reminds me of VarroWolf!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Elaina

gaahh, I'm reeaaally tempted to actually buy that fish...


----------



## doggyhog

Doooo it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Go for it!!!!


----------



## Elaina

Idk, I just have an issue paying all that money for one fish lol


----------



## ninjafish

I know how you feel. I have $50 sitting in my Paypal account but I don't even know if that would cover the fish AND the shipping! Plus I don't understand that whole transshipping thing..Do you have to pay for shipping twice or something? Who do you contact? It's confusing.


----------



## Elaina

Well if it's internationally, you pay a price for the seller(like $5) to ship it here to the U.S. to a transhipper, which is a person that has gone through all the necessary paperwork to be able to accept shipments of live animals. This person then makes sure all the fish are ok, and then sends them out to you.


----------



## loppy656

OMG!!!!! i love all the white ones. my fave color for bettas, pure white!!!!! altho the red and blue (most comon ones) ones seam to winn over my hart when i get a betta. both my fish are red and blue, i even have a red shrimp!(cept sepritly)


----------



## ninjafish

Oh, really? So you have to email the U.S. transhipper and tell them you have a fish that will be coming to them in the next shipment, then pay them to ship the fish to you?


----------



## MidnightAngel

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1259827030

i hope I can get a fish like him from my black copper hm female!! he's absolutely amazing!


----------



## CodeRed

I saw the two most beautiful bettas I've ever seen today, one was a pure white crowntail and one was a pure black crowntail. I've said it before, and I'll say it again now : if I had space, they would be mine  I hope they get good homes.


----------



## dramaqueen

Wow! He's beautiful!!!


----------



## CodeRed




----------



## ninjafish

Wow, he's gorgeous! That touch of black on him really does it for me.


----------



## dramaqueen

That is one beautiful betta! I love the teal color.


----------



## xXbettagirl121Xx

They are all so breath-takingly beautiful! I think every betta is sweet.


----------



## AlexXx

i saw that one code red... i love taht color.

Check it :


----------



## dramaqueen

Who is it that owns Chip? He looks like Chip to me.


----------



## HopeInHeart

I own Chip  Chip has a little more irridesence I think and not a full mask.


----------



## AlexXx




----------



## MidnightAngel

oh! funky females! And I've seen males like that...I'm hoping Pandora will give me lots like that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mecal

that last one is pretty neat


----------



## HopeInHeart

oooh I like that yellow-ish with red coloring dragon


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd

I love the bettas!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Cool pics!!


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

I only can post one at a time.


----------



## MidnightAngel

they're both beautiful!!! I can believe how long the rays are on the second!


----------



## dramaqueen

Beautiful!!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

MidnightAngel said:


> ok christina  When I do breed them I'll keep you guys posted and have lots of pics so you can pick yours  I keep debating which one first, whether the two cts or the halfmoon with my double tail lol


 
i vote for the hm and doubletail!


----------



## Jupiter

Well, I WAS going to post some...butr the first one that CodeRed posted just blew my mind!

So the first one CodeRed posted, as well as these two:



















And I love the bettas with the koi-type patterns!


----------



## CodeRed

The last one reminds of me Chance


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Wow, they're all amazing!


----------



## dramaqueen

Awesome pics!!


----------



## AlexXx

Ya!! that Purple one looks just like chance!


----------



## PrettyBetta1

Does anyone know if aquabid allows reserves? Or are they allowed to hold onto a particular betta that you want until you pay for it? The reason I'm asking is because I'm planning on getting one for my grandmother for her anniversay in March. I want her to have everything set up before then so, I'm going to start sending her supplies until March, then get the betta after she tells me the tank is all set up and ready for him. 
I'm currently looking for a* Rainbow* colored halfmoon male betta.


----------



## ChristinaRoss

wow codered that 4th one looks ALOT like my noah


----------



## CodeRed

I'm enjoying finding these beauties.


----------



## CodeRed




----------



## ChristinaRoss

these are ones from the net

I WANT!!!


----------



## AlexXx

CodeRed said:


>












Pretty sure i would die if i had both of these in a 10 gallon split tank.. ughhhhhhhh WANT.


----------



## dramaqueen

Awesome fish!!!!!


----------



## Jupiter

OMG, Christina! What I would give to have that purple HM!


----------



## ChristinaRoss

right? jeez id take any of them, but i just adore the purple and the hot pink, soooooooo unique


----------



## k stiles

wow!, aquabid has amasing fish


----------



## dramaqueen

I love that coral colored one!!


----------



## k stiles

okay this one + cobalt = exclent fry!!!!


----------



## k stiles

okay guys watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv6JZ6LObug&feature=fvw You will be impressesed, and it has a great song to it too!!!


----------



## Ice

really??


----------



## dramaqueen

That second one looks a little like my Morgan.


----------



## Mecal

k stiles said:


> okay guys watch this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv6JZ6LObug&feature=fvw You will be impressesed, and it has a great song to it too!!!



yikes, some of those are ridiculous


----------



## k stiles

ridiculously pretty


----------



## DefyingGravity

Wow these fish are stunning!! Makes me want to buy more, but I think my Dad might kill me if I do! I love the purple and the hot pink ones!


----------



## k stiles

here we go again this one plus luna equals gorgeous fry!!!


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

I am enjoying this


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

can you keep up?


----------



## k stiles

oh yeah


----------



## k stiles

thats all for now folks


----------



## diruak

I totally would name him TrickrTreat


----------



## diruak

OMG just saw this one!


----------



## dramaqueen

Awesome fish!!!


----------



## AlexXx

i want them ALLL


----------



## dramaqueen

Put them on your list, AlexXx!! lol


----------



## k stiles

AlexXx said:


> i want them ALLL


 LOL me too!!!


----------



## k stiles

Prepare for beauty


----------



## k stiles

once I start I just can't stop p







osting these fish


----------



## k stiles

halfsun!!!!


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

okay last one


----------



## dramaqueen

Stunning fish!! I'm drooling all over my keyboard!!


----------



## sunkissedinCA

jjkfffawdfeaghlglllllllllllll;!!!!!!

oh i'm sorry, i just had a siezure after seeing all those amazing bettas. HOLY. GUACAMOLE.


----------



## k stiles

just doing my job


----------



## dramaqueen

k stiles, from now on, you are in charge of posting all the aquabid pics! lol


----------



## ChristinaRoss

amazing kstiles!


----------



## AlexXx

omgggggg that first plaket "the flower" omgggggg WANT. i begining to love plakets lately.


----------



## k stiles

you want more????


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

black devil


----------



## k stiles

mine


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

well merry X-mas, my present from me to you


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

well, thats all for now, Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## CodeRed

Amazing pictures, thanks for putting them up!! :3 Merry Christmas to you, too!


----------



## k stiles

=]


----------



## Jayy

someone help me I'm going to have a bettaattcak!!!!!


----------



## k stiles

quick call the bettamedics


----------



## Jayy

HaHa too funny:lol::rofl:


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy

Lol!


----------



## dramaqueen

We've got a bettamergency here!! lol


----------



## diruak

This one cause I bought him hahaha


----------



## sunkissedinCA

k stiles said:


>


whoa! look at the fin length on that guy! sheesh!


----------



## Jayy

WOW!! that halfmoon is amazing and so is your crowntail


----------



## k stiles

here we go again


----------



## k stiles

oh yes


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

check it


----------



## k stiles

nice!


----------



## k stiles




----------



## Jayy

I really think I'm going to have the attack now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## k stiles

neat


----------



## k stiles

this is one is really cool


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

plakat!!


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

beautifull plakat pair!!


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

Plakat power!!!


----------



## k stiles

back to regular


----------



## k stiles

Finish


----------



## k stiles

HO HO HO merry christmas!!!!!
well thats your present


----------



## k stiles

okay here is more


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

woo! OHM


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles

not a plakat!!!! its a female


----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## k stiles




----------



## dramaqueen

"drool drool!! "


----------



## SASSweetassin

I ADORED this guy:
http://www.aquabid.com/uploads/fwbettashmp1262172471.jpg


----------



## aknight

Love his tail and he is already in the US


----------



## Kelou4

Wow, they're absolutly gorgeous. They must run very spendy.


----------



## Jayy

GOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock: you posted a lot of bettas


----------



## Jupiter




----------



## Jayy

lovin the black and white and the red and blue


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!!


----------



## SummerOj

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1262367099

I think shes pretty


----------



## NIB BETTA

Thought I would revive an old thread. Here are a few of my favorites.


----------



## NIB BETTA

A few more.


----------



## NIB BETTA

More.


----------



## NIB BETTA

Unfortunately, some of the pictures I posted are still available on aquabid and I can't decide which one is THE one for this week :-D.


----------



## Greynova27

NIB BETTA I think you should defnitely go for the purple one or the white one.


----------



## NIB BETTA

I wish they were still available.

Below are the ones that I am looking at. I only have 2 hours left to make up my mind for one of them.


----------



## Betta Slave

NIB Betta, Get the orangey one! He's stunning!!!!!!!!

These guys are some of my favorites (though unforunately I can`t buy any X( )

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1273353820
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1273023603
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1273031304

I`m a big fan of Plakats ^_^


----------



## NIB BETTA

Plakats are really growing on me. The colors they come in are amazing. 

I really like the last one you posted.


----------



## Betta Slave

Yeah, He's my favorite! Too bad I can't get him... argh!


----------



## Fermin

Love these!


----------



## Betta Slave

Fermin, i especially love the first one!


----------



## Fermin

Betta Slave said:


> Fermin, i especially love the first one!


Yeah, that koi betta is awesome! If I had the space for him I'd buy him.


----------



## nobleduck

D: They are so pretty! How do people find them?!


----------



## Betta Slave

Breeders.... or they just get lucky and find a nice betta and say, "Hmm, this guy could make some money."


----------



## mysquishy

k stiles said:


> Plakat power!!!


My hubby wants me to find one like this! LOL He loves this betta and so do I.


----------



## Jupiter

OMG, I LOVE that Koi Betta! I've always wanted one.


----------



## Betta Slave

mysquishy, I'll get to him before you do, mwahahahaha...... He is absolutely gorgeous, could be a big brother for Peanut ^.^
No lol I can't buy from Aquabid...
I LOVE PLAKATS, and dragons, at that.... I'm a sucker for them.


----------



## kingbetta

ahhhh, heck! i like em all. lol


----------



## doggyhog

mysquishy said:


> My hubby wants me to find one like this! LOL He loves this betta and so do I.


Come to my petco, they have like three red dragons every time.


----------



## NIB BETTA

This one just made me say wow.


----------



## BeautifulBettaFish

*doggyhog*

doggyhog ,what is that second one you posted ??? is it calico ? i didnt even know bettas came that color!! wow he is STUNNING, i want! how much for a fish like that ? 7 where would he be shipped from ?


----------



## Jayy

NIB Betta I would love to have that betta you posted


----------



## Bettabubble3

man this thread got a lot of posts!! When i made it i didnt think it would make this much!!


----------

